# Storm wood



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

We had a storm here the other day which knocked down a lot of trees. I managed to salvage a few pieces from the garden waste depot. There was a big ash cut up in firewood lengths (good for boxes) and a silver maple, what looks like an elm and one that I thing is a Manitoba Maple (Box Elder). That one is on the top left in the truck. I cut up a couple of branches on the table saw to see what was inside. The two pieces in the middle are from what I think is the box elder, the one on the right is from what I think is an Elm (compound leaves with a serrated edge). The little white one on the left is from the silver maple, very white.

Any opinions?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

its amazing what people throw away. wish we had a garden waste dump here. the county wont let people haul out of the dump here. nice wood cant wait for more pics.


----------



## Old Air Force (Jan 14, 2013)

Great stuff. I love to see wood like this used instead of consigned to eternity in the dump. I wish I was better at identifying different types of wood, but I plan to work on it. That way I can be more effective at grabbing stuff I can use before it gets wasted.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Picked up the remainder of the "box elder" today and deposited it with the rest at "The Forge". The Forge is a club for retirees which has a fully equipped woodworking and welding shop where codgers without shops go to putter. They also have a mill and they'll saw up my storm wood. Turns out my box elder is a willow. There was boxelder branches nearby which misled me. One log has a few leaves on and it definitely is a willow. I'm cutting it up anyway. Can't use it in anything structural but it'll make great inlays, drawer fronts, stuff like that or very small boxes.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

landman said:


> Picked up the remainder of the "box elder" today and deposited it with the rest at "The Forge". The Forge is a club for retirees which has a fully equipped woodworking and welding shop where codgers without shops go to putter. They also have a mill and they'll saw up my storm wood. Turns out my box elder is a willow. There was boxelder branches nearby which misled me. One log has a few leaves on and it definitely is a willow. I'm cutting it up anyway. Can't use it in anything structural but it'll make great inlays, drawer fronts, stuff like that or very small boxes.


the leves don't look like willow to me ? weeping willow ? i don't remember any bud's in the middle of the 3 leves's , willow wood will be light brown if i remember right , nice wood , also the bark ? i could be wrong , mite be hickberry ? any way it is free , that is the best kind, hackberry will be a whitesh wood. good luck


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Whatever they are, you've got some nice boards. It is great that you have a place to mill them. How do you plan to dry them? Good luck with your projects.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Post Oakie said:


> Whatever they are, you've got some nice boards. It is great that you have a place to mill them. How do you plan to dry them? Good luck with your projects.


 
The Elm and the Maple will be stacked with spacers somewhere in the garage. The "willow" will be strapped with spacers and stored inside too. In a couple of years, if I'm still around, I'll do something with it.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

She's all sawed up folks! They wanted $50, I gave them 70.


----------



## Old Air Force (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice looking wood. That's got to be considered some kind of bargain.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Old Air Force said:


> Nice looking wood. That's got to be considered some kind of bargain.


 Yes it was. They're all volunteers. All you pay for really is for the gas and the wear & tear on the sawmill.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

del schisler said:


> the leves don't look like willow to me ? weeping willow ? i don't remember any bud's in the middle of the 3 leves's , willow wood will be light brown if i remember right , nice wood , also the bark ? i could be wrong , mite be hickberry ? any way it is free , that is the best kind, hackberry will be a whitesh wood. good luck


Those leaves look like the trees I have in my back yard, Long Leaf Willow. They grow like weeds. The wood grain looks much the same too. The bigger stuff I cut when I do a major pruning ends up as fire wood but I might try to mill some next time. Looks nice.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

That's great that there is a way to get the wood milled. I donate some wood to 4H groups and the like, but there is no community woodworking center around here. Good idea. Those boards with red streaks, by the way, ARE boxelder. Nothing else looks like that. Now for the hard part... waiting for the wood to dry!


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

*Another Elm*

While this one didn't fall in a storm, it came from the same area of town as the last one. The tree cutter just dumped it at the garden waste site. A friend has a truck repair shop close by and he agreed to pick it up with his fork lift. He got there just in the nick of time, they were there with the bulldozer, ready to push it into the pile. We loaded it on a trailer and it is at the sawmill.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

I took a slice off one of the blocks that had been cut up as firewood and planed it. That dark stuff is nice although it will surely lighten up when dry.


----------

